# Need help setting up Pressurized CO2



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi all!
Im totally new to this... My friend left me these stuff before he moved to Ottawa.

www.bcaquaria.com/forum/freshwater-...27/fs-eheim-2128-pressurized-co2-system-6143/

Im currently running a 20 gal with 55w PC. Florabase for substrate. Really tempted to keep n use it myself. Could someone tell me what else I will need in completing the setup?

So far I can think of...
- 5' Silicone hose
- Timer
- Have tank tested n filled
- Suction cups to hold difusser
- Fertilizer?

Anything else???


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

That's pretty much the setup I have with a 10 lb cylinder. I am running a 65W Coralife PC setup with Florabase.

Off the top of my head:

1. check valve (brass is better, as the CO2 will corrode anything else)
2. Good needle valve (I assume it comes with a Clippard or a cheap one with will "drift")

You can use silicone tubing, but you will lose CO2 through it. Proper CO2 tubing is better (Polypropylene I think). Check valve will prevent water from going back into your regulator, which would be very very bad. You can use the diffuser, or build an inline reactor. With 55 watts of light and CO2, you will have to dose ferts, primarily some sort of GH booster, KNO3, K2SO4 (depending on growth and plants), and KH2PO4).


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks! 

Ok, so I will need:

1) Brass Check Valve
2) Need Valve (optional?)
3) CO2 Tubing (PP)


Is the Needle Valve optional if there's already one in the solenoid/regulator? What happens if it drifts? Inconsistent flow? 

I already have fertilizer but is it recommended for shrimp tank? Well, my shrimps are nothing expensive anyway! LOL

Where is a good store to gather these items?
J&L? King Ed?


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I grabbed mine from JL


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

You should have the brass check valve but the tubing and upgraded needle valve is optional. But inverts are more sensitive so being able to dial into a low bubble count is important. Not having the right tubing means some CO2 loss and regular replacement of the tubing as the CO2 hardens the tubing.

You can get them from J&L for sure, but I think King Ed's is limited in what they have. I ordered all my stuff online from Rex Grigg. Green Leaf Aquariums has good stuff too and so does Sumo.


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Thx 4 the great advices!


----------



## nmullens (Apr 26, 2010)

I have had the brass check valves from Rogers fail on me and cause some damage due to a small leak in my bubble counter, the plastic ones are all crap. The only check valve I would trust on my tank now are the ones from Rex Grigg.

IMO


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

J&L sells the Aqua Medic (German) brass check valves. I believe they are $34.99. Call Jeff for pricing. You need to run at least 15 PSI to run this valve. It is an excellent valve.

Good Luck on the hunt.

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------

